# To the Ladies of R & R



## dee (Sep 10, 2014)

First of all I want to thank the founders and moderators of this site for allowing me the privilege to roam the halls of woodbarter.com. During the course of my visit here thus far, I've been able to share my musical interests, which might I say is extremely refreshing. I suppose my passions for the type of music I wrap myself in all started to evolve in the 70's. But alas, this thread has little to do with musical evolution or the genre of my liking. This is a tribute to the ladies of rock & roll. I know many teenage girls (or at least in my day they did) practically worship musicians. I must confess I also had musicians I "daydreamed" about to a certain extent. Fact of the matter is and I ask this question rhetorically, what guy can resist the magnetic draw of the power vocals of just the right lady coupled with her beauty? And for me there were quit a few.
To start things off I present lead vocalist for The Bangles and one of my favorite ladies Ms. Susanna Hoffs.




Peace, Dee:cool2:

Did I do it again...get this in the wrong topic area? help me out guys...please. heh! Should this be in the Music Parlor area?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dee (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks so much to whoever moved this thread to the proper place, and keeping me in line! It's truly a comforting feeling to know that I'm in a friendly environment here. I salute you!
I don't like to do top 10 stuff, and don't want to give the impression that's what this thread is proposing, (I like um all). That being said, here's another living doll. Ms. Stevie Nicks!!!




I wood definitely stand in a line for Ms. Stevie.
Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 10, 2014)

I'll be able to keep this thread flowing rather nicely since I don't have to wait for the glue to dry...(refer to the Structural Integrity thread). I want to point out that the women of R & R have made a great impact on music over the decades. And now here's a couple sister that have never left each others side and to this day continue to produce some very fine music. Ms. Ann & Nancy Wilson of Heart. IMO Nancy steals the show with the way she slings that axe!




Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2014)

Cant forget Lita!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2014)

And these ladies....

Cherrie Curry and Sandy West use to rehearse at a studio I worked at in Cali in the early 90's. Sandy would come in and we would just talk, laugh and other stuff... 
I miss her...she was a great person.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 10, 2014)

This next gal performed with the Oz on "If I close my eyes forever". Wood it all remain the same? Here she is showing off some moves...Ms. Lita Ford! BTW, very nice addition R-13, way ta go bro!!!




and I love this pic!



Peace, Dee

"Mom always said I had exquisite taste in women"

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## dee (Sep 10, 2014)

Can't leave out these unique vocals!




Peace, Dee


----------



## dee (Sep 10, 2014)

Rena or Reina in spanish is "queen", And I wood agree with John Petrucci of Dream Theater regarding his wife who plays bass in this next vid.








Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 10, 2014)

This goes way back to the days when MTV was MTV....enter Patty Smyth!




Peace, Dee


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 10, 2014)

C'mon. You can't forget Joan Jett

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2014)

Or Susan . . .





Or Chrissie . . .





Or Debbie





Or Boy George

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## dee (Sep 10, 2014)

ROFL Boy George... ahahah! But seriously Amy Lee gets my vote, WoOtAgE!








Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 10, 2014)

And the list of rockin ladies goes on! 




Peace, Dee


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2014)

Dee Pat hates that song with a passion (no kidding) so don't ask her to sing it at our toothpick mansion christening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## dee (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh and I really like this little gal.....it's da HALESTORM!!! I'm fairly certain Lizzy rocks through Marshall amps and heads and prefers a Gibson axe. I use a Fender 2x12 De Ville 5 tube hooked to a Marshall 4x12 cab, and sling a southpaw Fender Strat or Ibanez RG series. I prefer the Strat.




Peace, Dee
Should I take it down boss? I will if he doesn't like it. (no kidding). I don't want him upset no way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 10, 2014)

All Dee wants for Christmas is this...




I wood even settle just an autograph! Please sign my Strat Ms. Susanna Hoffs





Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2014)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2014)

I love her voice....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dee (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice R-13...VIXEN is bomb. Great additions. Totally cool!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2014)

Remember this one Dee?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2014)

Lorraine Lewis of FF...omg....


----------



## dee (Sep 10, 2014)

OMG man......wot can I say, those are blistering vocals! R-13, I had a feeling I could count on you to help RoCk the house...WoOtAgE! I'm tempted to break some glass tonight, where's meh axe???







Pulling out the goodies now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2014)

I'll ease ya into some new stuff....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2014)

The acoustic version of that song is real good too....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2014)

ok..i'll post more on the morrow...gotta save em up.


----------



## dee (Sep 10, 2014)

Ya ok I got 1 more for tonight...




Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2014)

Ok...one more...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dee (Sep 10, 2014)

You made my day R-13! Thanks
Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 10, 2014)

Have to jump in on this one. My favorite singer from the Bangles was Debbie Peterson! Hoffs did have one hell of a voice though........ Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't forget........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ok...I'm going head on into the new era of rock....(hopefully you can get past the skreamfest vocals.)


----------



## Kevin (Sep 11, 2014)

Y'all don't forget Suzie Quattro


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2014)

Dude....she's a great player. I like it. Gonna get me some of her tunes...


----------



## Kevin (Sep 11, 2014)

Man she plowed new ground for all the girls in rock that you two are listening to. She was the bomb when I was a kid. I'm surprised you have never heard of her. Without Suzi they probably was not gonna be a Joan Jett or many more.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dee (Sep 11, 2014)

Does anyone remember Rindy Ross?




I loved her vocals, not to mention...I am a sucker for the saxaphone. Yea I love Lisa Simpson too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2014)

I loved quarter flash!!!

Never heard of suzy though....thanx for the new music!


----------



## dee (Sep 11, 2014)

I was concerned this thread might go no where, but it seems to have gotten out of hand in the best way. Thanks to everyone who's submitted the totally awesome videos. Many of them bring back both happy and sad memories. And memories are something that no matter what happens, no one can ever take memories away from us. Thank you guys.
One lady rocker that goes way back, and I believed had a great deal of influence on those that came after was none other than Grace Slick.








Growing up, I loved when Jefferson Starship came on the radio. 
Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 12, 2014)

Here's another vid with my GF in it....stop LaUghInG at MeH u gUys...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm not going to leave out Ronnie Spector either.


----------



## dee (Sep 14, 2014)

This video actually made me shed a tear or two...for a variety or reasons.
Peace, Dee


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 14, 2014)

I couldn't get enough of this lady for a long time.....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 14, 2014)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 14, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 14, 2014)

Uh Eric Clapton couldn't get enough of Sheryl Crow either....she wrote this song about him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Sep 14, 2014)

All good picks in their own right but I was glad to see that someone (Thanks Dee) Remembered the best of all - Everyone's favorite witch, Stevie Nicks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dee (Sep 14, 2014)

Mr. Johnturner....this is for you buddy! thanks, Dee


----------



## dee (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 14, 2014)

This girls got chops!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner (Sep 14, 2014)

Dee many thanks - That was nice.
John


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 14, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee (Sep 14, 2014)

a bit on the soft side but i think this gal belongs here too


----------



## dee (Sep 14, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 14, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 14, 2014)

OMG....I forgot all about the show Midnight Special !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2014)

This won't fit in here too well for you rock and rollers but I don't care. I am a Sade fan (pronounced shaw-day for you rednecks). I saw her live in a small jazz club and she is awesome in all respects.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Johnturner (Sep 15, 2014)

Marc
Thanks for that! I too forgot about Linda.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dee (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't think anyone's put up Alanis Morisette yet?


----------



## dee (Sep 16, 2014)

I think Sade is awesome too Kevin.




Why don't we just include all the ladies? 
Cheers! Dee


----------



## dee (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## dee (Sep 16, 2014)

Go Chrissy!
The Steel guitar is cool in this song


----------



## dee (Sep 16, 2014)

Like I said...bring um on, I gotta put Taylor in here.




Should have just called this thread..."To the Ladies of Music"


----------



## dee (Sep 20, 2014)

Another one for JohnTurner


----------



## dee (Sep 20, 2014)

We all know that Stevie Nicks sang for Fleetwood Mac, but Kristy McVey also rocked.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 21, 2014)

A sexy little number from my neck of the woods. She was definitely a cutie.........

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## dee (Sep 21, 2014)

No Joke...wow!


----------



## dee (Sep 23, 2014)




----------

